# Car bra/mask for 67 gto any available ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i been looking but cant find any car bra or mask for a 67 gto, does anyone know if they are available, thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

why would you want to cover up one of the most iconic front ends in automotive history. Its all grill and headlights, it would look like a car thong.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A BRA on a '67 GTO??? LOLOLOLOLOL!!!! Thanks, Fiesta. You made my day!!! Crikey!!

Seriously, besides looking totally '80's and totally wrong, bras tend to chafe the paint and do much more damage than good. Take the Ute when you go out into the brush, IMO. Bra's have aged about as well as Madonna's music. They belong on 280ZX's in junkyards.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> A BRA on a '67 GTO??? LOLOLOLOLOL!!!! Thanks, Fiesta. You made my day!!! Crikey!!
> 
> Seriously, besides looking totally '80's and totally wrong, bras tend to chafe the paint and do much more damage than good. Take the Ute when you go out into the brush, IMO. Bra's have aged about as well as Madonna's music. They belong on 280ZX's in junkyards.


you guys are missing the point here, i will explain, i have car now in show condition, been in 3 australian shows won all, car also won 5 usa shows before i got it, i got 5 trophies here in oz from just 3 shows, won best of show last week 35,000 people attended, also been on front cover of australian pontiac car mag and centerfold, another mag called GASOLINE wants to do a story, all those issues i asked about before , i now have 3.5 degrees positive caster remember some said thats only possible with tubular arms, well i got it now with stock arms and removed a lot of those shims too and car now steers correctly and wheel self centres !...got the konis and they are perfect , fixed the lean that everyone said dont worry thats normal, bollocks cars shouldnt lean they didnt leave dealers leaning to one side, some said my 200 degrees temp is ok i dont believe 200 is ok in mild weather as expained what about those hot days then what 220 who knows, well its now 180 didnt need fancy fans or radiators just some tweeks here and there, most things if not all fixed by a really helpfull guy i met on this forum who happens to live just a few miles from me, bottom line car is now perfect inside and out, just how i want it.......but its still a driver i am not going to let it become a trailer queen , but i do want to look after it of course, when around town local driving i dont want any car bra on the car that would suck duhh ! .... but when going on long interstate trips yes i want the bra, for example we have the pontiac nationals coming up its a once only event every 2 years, its a 1000 mile round trip, so i want a car bra for things like this, when at the event and around town i would remove, its just for the long trips away....if car is clean and waxed as mine would be i dont think a bra would cause any damage if only on for 1 day getting from A to B...hope this explains it, many times i post on here asking for advice but most times all i get is members questioning why i want to do this or having a go at me telling me thats wrong or odd etc.... anyway i will find a bra for the car someone somewhere will make one....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've worked on hundreds of cars in the '80's and early '90's that had bras on them. Every one of them had medium to severe paint damage under the bra from chafing going down the road. The customers HAD to keep the bra's on, or repaint the hoods, valences, and fenders. I'll stand my ground on this one: a bra on a '67 GTO is as tasteful as a velvet Elvis painting and as classy as a singing fish, but, there are people who LIKE velvet Elvis paintings and singing fish....so....good luck in your quest!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was at a shop yesterday, with my body/paint friend....he just bought a Camaro ZL-1....he is having a "clear wrap " applied to the front "bumper" and areas on the quarter panels sucsepptable to wear from gravel, etc...the stuff is amazing, once applied, it is invisible (like clearcoat).....if it gets damaged, it is 'self healing'....and it is removable withhout paint damage......
:cheers


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd agree with the clear wrap/bra. I know a few that have it on there 2012 Lexus and you can't see it and doesn't move around like the 80/90's bras


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was unaware of the new stuff. Makes sense. I was referring to the black fabric bras from days gone by with the velcro and metal tab fasteners.....they were really rough on a car's paint. The clear coating sounds like the best solution, if you must have a bra on the car!


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> A BRA on a '67 GTO??? LOLOLOLOLOL!!!! Thanks, Fiesta. You made my day!!! Crikey!!
> 
> Seriously, besides looking totally '80's and totally wrong, bras tend to chafe the paint and do much more damage than good. Take the Ute when you go out into the brush, IMO. Bra's have aged about as well as Madonna's music. They belong on 280ZX's in junkyards.


don't be knocking on the 280zx, i still drive mine (without a hood bra)


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Let me just throw one more NO on the pile when it comes to bras. It will without a doubt TRASH your paint.

I have a black 2001 olds intrigue I purchased new and had the clear 3M stuff applied to the front of hood and a few areas along door edges that were prone to road chips and sand blasting (experienced from my 1998 Intrigue). This was done the day I drove it off the dealer lot. It has held up well, but after 185K miles of heavy traffic driving, including following behind many salt trucks in the winter, the "clear" coating is more of a scratched up haze, looking like the protective sheet on your touch-screen smart phone if you did not change it after 5 years.

On a car like yours, the clear sheet may save a rock chip or two, but has its downsides on a show car. It is a pain to clean the wax residue around the edges, and eventually, the stuff does tend to start lifting around the corners. Keep in mind that my experience is on a daily driver going through automatic car washes, etc. Also, everything shows up when applied to a black finish, other car colors may not show the imperfections as much coming from the clear sheet.

Overall, I think the stuff is good, but I did not bother with it on my 2007 Grand Prix when new...


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've worked on hundreds of cars in the '80's and early '90's that had bras on them. Every one of them had medium to severe paint damage under the bra from chafing going down the road. The customers HAD to keep the bra's on, or repaint the hoods, valences, and fenders. I'll stand my ground on this one: a bra on a '67 GTO is as tasteful as a velvet Elvis painting and as classy as a singing fish, but, there are people who LIKE velvet Elvis paintings and singing fish....so....good luck in your quest!!


I agree. I had a bra on my '82 Z28 in early 90's and it totally ruined my paint, which is exactly what I was try trying to avoid by driving it on the Interstate.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

67GTO4SPD said:


> I agree. I had a bra on my '82 Z28 in early 90's and it totally ruined my paint, which is exactly what I was try trying to avoid by driving it on the Interstate.


ok but how do you manage to leave the bra on long enough to as you say...totally ruin the paint....if i see any signs of problems the bra will go in the bin, it would never get to the stage of totally ruining paint...so we will see...i gonna prove you all wrong i'm confident with these guys work and quality of the product...if i'm wrong i will post a pic of me doing a burn out on the bra !


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey man, do what you want to do, but it is not the quality of the bra that causes the paint damage. It is the fine dust that WILL get get in behind it that ruins the paint. Unless the guys making bra have a way to stop dust or unless you want to take it off every few days and clean it, the same thing is going to happen to you. People are telling you from experience that these things are going to cause damage to your paint because we're trying to help you - not trying to prove you wrong. But go ahead, have you one made and you can see for yourself.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a traditional vinyl, cotton-backed, bra on my '69 Corvette, for quite a few years. I never experienced any paint damage whatsoever. Now that being said, I never let the back of it get dirty, I always washed the car before I put it on and I never ran it in the rain. With the sloped nose of that era Corvette, it REALLY saved the paint from chips on long trips and I drove the HELL out of that car. (oddly, the single most reliable car I've ever owned).


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i still fail to see what it is the you are trying to cover (protect), the only painted part low enough to be effected is the header panel (could just clear vinyl that) and hood nose leading edge, you cannot cover grills or you will overheat and the bumpers and headlight surrounds are chrome. If you have rocks kicking over the hood nothing is gonna protect it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You've seen Mad Max and the Road Warrior.....it's like that. What mate _really_ needs is a brush guard to keep the 'roos off the bonnet!!!


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

67GTO4SPD said:


> Hey man, do what you want to do, but it is not the quality of the bra that causes the paint damage. It is the fine dust that WILL get get in behind it that ruins the paint. Unless the guys making bra have a way to stop dust or unless you want to take it off every few days and clean it, the same thing is going to happen to you. People are telling you from experience that these things are going to cause damage to your paint because we're trying to help you - not trying to prove you wrong. But go ahead, have you one made and you can see for yourself.


hi, well as i have said various times thru all these posts, i will only have it on for a day, its just for those rare long interstate drives like the 500 mile trip to the pontiac nationals here, i will put it on in the morning take it off when i get there....do the nats....stay a few day..wash the car put it back on and drive home....simple there isnt going to be any dust collecting i am not going bush bashing...i got it and it fits great there will be no issues


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> i still fail to see what it is the you are trying to cover (protect), the only painted part low enough to be effected is the header panel (could just clear vinyl that) and hood nose leading edge, you cannot cover grills or you will overheat and the bumpers and headlight surrounds are chrome. If you have rocks kicking over the hood nothing is gonna protect it.


yeah point taken, but there is that front edge of bonnet and header panel...it has mesh over the air intake areas...bra covers all bumper and has clear plastic over headlights, also covers part of side paint on gaurds too back to the wheel arch, yeah i agree not as much coverage as say a vette but it will help, and will save all those bugs and crap getting splattered everywhere, point is if it dont ruin the paint as some say, so if we assume it dont damage paint, then its going to be worth it even if its not a hugh protection like on a vette its still going to help...as said it will never be on there more than a day so it never going to get a chance to do much damage if any ever ! on the whole car i have maybe 4 or 5 tiny little nicks in paint thats it , and thats the way i would like to keep it.


----------

